# Families in Guadalajara



## Sonia GDL (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

This probably sounds kind of weird but I am looking to connect with people and families in Guadalajara. Have lived here for almost 5 years now and we are still lacking a real 'community' outside of family members. 

Anyone else live in Guadalajara?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, about 6 million people....

I live on the outskirts of the metro area of Guadalajara. I have been here for 20 years now. I really don't get involved in any "American community" activities though. My community is among the mexicans that I interact with on a daily basis.


----------



## Sonia GDL (Jul 30, 2013)

I can appreciate your sarcasm.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Forum Rule #6 (see entire list of rules in a drop-down menu at the top of the page) states that all posts must be made in English.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Forum Rule #6 (see entire list of rules in a drop-down menu at the top of the page) states that all posts must be made in English.


??? Wrong thread? Where did this come from Isla?


----------



## Sonia GDL (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh she already removed the Spanish.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> ??? Wrong thread? Where did this come from Isla?


This was written in reference to Sonia GDL's last post which was written mostly in Spanish.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> This was written in reference to Sonia GDL's last post which was written mostly in Spanish.


Now I understand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Now I understand.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ay Carumba !!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Ay Carumba !!!


What language is that?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What language is that?


Foreigner Spanish


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Foreigner Spanish


¡Ay, caramba! Of course, it is!


----------



## licjohnmitchell (Jul 31, 2013)

My wife and I live in gdl. I am from Houston and she from Nicaragua. We have resided here for the better part of 9 years now. We also interact mostly with locals, but new friends are welcome. Have a great evening and try not to be too terrified!

Lic. John Mitchell


----------



## Sonia GDL (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for your kind response LicJohnMitchell. What a schizophrenic thread....


----------

